# Most affectionate sex?



## harrym (Nov 13, 2010)

Our last three dogs [2 labs, 1 golden] have been females. They have all been cuddly, following me from room to room and sleeping at my feet when I'm sitting. We had a few males before that [beagles, Irish setters] and they were never very affectionate. Is that a difference in breeds or in sexes?


----------



## Diegocaladoo (Dec 22, 2016)

I don't think that there's such a thing.
I have two males, one of them is COMPLETELY independent and the other follows me more than my shadow.
I had female dogs that liked to be left alone and others that liked to be with me all the time. I think that's more of a dog's personal trait than a gender one.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Hello, I'd have to say it's the breed.... I've had 4 Male goldens, nothing short of loveable, velcro doggies!!!!!! Maybe beagles are more independent, I've never had one of them, or the Irish settler.... just my thoughts.... Alll goldens are velcro dogs!!!! :smile2::smile2::smile2:


----------



## joro32000 (Feb 25, 2017)

My heart dog Buddy (golden male) passed away in 2013. The best, most loyal, very considerate dog ever. He was never further than a feet away from me. He knew when I felt happy, when I was sad, or sick, he would just stay by my side. Now I got 2 golden males and they are similar in behaviour to Buddy, always within the sight, always follow me, even if I just move a few metres, they will try to get closer to me and when I am at the computer they both put their heads on my feet so they know when is the time to wake up when I am ready to move.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Without knowing much about Beagles or Setters, my guess is it is more breed related. Retrievers are people dogs - they love their people, they love being with their people. There are more independent and more cuddly variations, of course, but at the heart of the breed, they are affectionate, loyal, and friendly.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Sweet Girl said:


> Without knowing much about Beagles or Setters, my guess is it is more breed related. Retrievers are people dogs - they love their people, they love being with their people. There are more independent and more cuddly variations, of course, but at the heart of the breed, they are affectionate, loyal, and friendly.


i absolutely agree with this. I have had many breeds of dogs and many mixed breeds over the years and I would have to say that of them all the Golden Retrievers have been the most people oriented of them all. Male or female they have been friendly to everyone and very devoted companions.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

My female Golden was super affectionate - she would sit in my lap, and always had her head or her paw on my foot when lying near me. My male Golden likes to be close by but doesn't like to be held or cuddled. I don't think it's a question of gender - it's more a question of the individual dog's personality.


----------



## Foster's Mom (Nov 29, 2016)

I have heard that males tend to be more affectionate. I can't say for sure, but that has been true in my experience. Our 1 year old Golden male is extremely affectionate; he will climb on our laps, give kisses, and always needs to be near us, etc. My female goldens in the past were not quite as "clingy" and were happy doing their own thing.

Of course there's no way to know for sure, just saying based on the dogs my family has had, our boys are definitely very affectionate.


----------



## Mayabear (Aug 26, 2015)

My girl is super affectionate. She unabashedly asks to be pet and loved and will invariably crave contact. I sometimes sit on the floor with her and pet her; if I try to get up, she'll look at me and put her paw on my foot or arm as I am getting up. Loves people and affection.

Her bff, another golden a month younger, is far more independent and aloof. Still affectionate, but nothing like Maya who is a complete people's dog. 

So yes, definitely the dog, not the breed or gender, though I would say that goldens are generally quite affectionate. Just like people have individual traits, so do dogs.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Right now I have two males and three females, although the youngest female is 14 weeks, so still too early to know. All are affectionate and lap dogs, but I find the females are a little more independent, need a job and sometimes personal space. The males are obnoxiously  velcro, and have no concept of personal space what so ever.


----------



## RANGE DOG (May 27, 2017)

My experience is that the male goldens I have had were more affectionate, I'm sure it changes ,dog to dog.
Hard to go wrong with a golden.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

I don't have much to compare to yet with goldens. My girl is 2 years old and has a bit of an independent streak. My boy is 7 1/2 weeks old and curled beside me sound asleep. So far he seems more affectionate. Completely different personality than my girl. Neither bad, just vastly different. As far as other breeds, we've had a few purebreds and mixes and I think it's just an individual thing, not a boy/girl thing.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

With golden retrievers, I have had two females and one male - and another male for extended periods when his owner went away. Both the visiting male and Honey were/are needy and much prefer(red) to be touching someone all the time, while Lily loved everything and everybody on earth her whole life. Pilgrim was slightly different. He seemed totally stand-offish with most people. However, when our son appeared, Pilgrim was in seventh heaven and turned into a wiggling jelly on the floor. As he aged, he got more affectionate. So, my answer to which is the most affectionate is that it depends entirely on the dog.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Generalization:

Boys are all, "I love you! I love you!"

Girls are all, "Love me! Love me!"

That said, I have one boy who loves to love me, one who is clingy and wants to be loved so intensely it's kind of creepy. One girl who is independent except when she wants love, one girl who is totally a love bug and lives to be loved all the time, and another girl who just loves to cuddle and be petted while she bites me (this one is still a puppy).


----------



## evansjohn1 (Mar 27, 2020)

I like female dogs more than males.. they seem more friendly. However a dog is something more than just an animal for me.. It's my friend and I really love it, like I love my wife. By the way I am in a pretty bad shape now, I am suffering from ED and taking cialis generika online kaufen to get rid of that.. And you know, my dog feels my pain and he always comes and stays with me. These animals are incredible. She is so kind. I feel her love and fidelity.


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

I’ve always had females. Some were clingier than others. Some were more independent than others. My 20 month old golden is a nice balance. My 16 week old golden very much wants to be with you. Very into pleasing you.


----------



## Aidan0311 (Jun 12, 2019)

I did a lot of reading on this as i was set on getting a female dog for years after loosing my 2 male labs. Growing up my parents had mostly (different small breed) male dogs except for a female shitzu that I fell in love with. My husband and I had our 2 labs for 12 yrs and I was determined to get a female golden. After reading posts and researching, some were of the opinion that the males were more loving/goofier, and females were more independent. I know that’s not the case and it varies on the dog, but at the time I believed it. I shocked my hubby when I declared I wanted a male instead. Aidan’s a year old now, and boy will he cuddle and is our shadow for sure. He’s still in tact and is the sweetest dog we’ve ever known. A friend has a male who is a bit more independent than Aidan and, as some of you all have said, many females are super affectionate...maybe it’s more about personality type than gender.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Every time I see the title of this thread, I think of a bunch of funny but inappropriate responses. Too much time on my hands, I guess


----------

